# Yours for a tenner!



## Alan Whicker (28 Sep 2010)

Bought this unseen at the recycling centre, but it's too small for me. Not sure of the size of the frame, but it would probably suit someone about 5'6"-5'8". I'd say it dates from the late 80s/early 90s. The wheels have had it, but the hi-ten frame is sound and the gear indexing and brake levers work, though everything else will need to be renewed. Needs a good scrub, too. The bits of the frame I've T-Cut came up well. 

Want it? You can have it for a tenner. Just PM me if you're interested and i'll send you a pic. The bike is in Bideford, North Devon.


----------



## Alan Whicker (1 Oct 2010)

This is it!


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Oct 2010)

I'm not interested personally, but thought I'd chip in to say that it would fix up a treat. Those drop outs allow for fore-aft adjustment, just like my Raleigh Sun Solo fixed conversion.

Sam


----------



## Alan Whicker (2 Oct 2010)

Thanks Sam. I actually got this to make into a SS winter hack, but the sizing put the kybosh on that idea. As it is the gears work fine. It doesn't look to have been used much, just stored rather poorly.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (2 Oct 2010)

Yes please. YHPM.


----------



## Alan Whicker (7 Oct 2010)

Bike's sold. Thanks for looking.


----------



## e-rider (7 Oct 2010)

I remember these bad boys from Halfords - yes, very early 90s


----------



## mr Mag00 (7 Oct 2010)

OT i had a sun solo


----------

